# Female air coupling recommendations please?



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

I am currently using a 1/4" euro pcl coupling to connect my da and paint guns.

When they are new they work ok but I find after a few months they are a real pain making connections a gym work out lol.

Just wondered what you guys like to use?

Also what sort of air pressure do you have before your mini air regulator as I think this might be a factor too as mine is at 8 bar. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I think like most things you get what you pay for.
I have a number of £2 Ebay fittings which are becoming as you describe.
I also have a couple of £10 fittings I got from a local company and these are night and day different - quality.
If you need me to inspect more closely to see if there is any indication of manufacturer I can do later.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Yes please mate I'd really appreciate that!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, only just sat down.
Will check for you tomorrow.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

I use these. Top quality and basically indestructible.

https://www.spraygunsdirect.co.uk/i...e-coupling-receiver.html#sthash.Am1yButB.dpbs


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks mate they look the business!


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I eventually remembered to check for you.
Mine are Lundecke, made in Germany.
I paid about £10 for a 1/4" BSP female coupling and male plug to suit.
https://www.ludecke.com/products/pneumatics


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks mate I'll take a looky


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Stratf01 said:


> Thanks mate they look the business!


Not sure what brand mine are but they look identical to these. Do yourself a favour and get one. pricey but well worth it.

You just push the male end in until it clicks, no collar to pull back first. Then to release you press the button, there's a mechanism which releases the pressure but holds the tool to prevent it firing out. Then once the pressure is released you can just pull it out.


----------

